# Mk6 2.5l chip tune



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

I couldn't find anyone else asking this question so I will. Are they're any chip tunes available for the mk6 2.5 yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

We have performance software for the MK6. 

The issue is delivery: all 2010up 2.5L ecus must be removed and opened up to install software.

-United Motorsport


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Unitronic also has software for the mk6


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> We have performance software for the MK6.
> 
> The issue is delivery: all 2010up 2.5L ecus must be removed and opened up to install software.
> 
> -United Motorsport


How come it can't be flashed like the 09+ siemens ecu?


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

The Port-flash ECU loophole is fixed. Now newer ECUs has to be bench-flashed


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> How come it can't be flashed like the 09+ siemens ecu?


its basically a security measure by Bosch/Seimens and except for the golf R all '10+ cars need to be bench flashed


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have performance software for the MK6.
> 
> The issue is delivery: all 2010up 2.5L ecus must be removed and opened up to install software.
> 
> -United Motorsport


Link? And what do you mean by opened? How hard would it be to diy?


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

bunnyfufu said:


> Unitronic also has software for the mk6


Thanks bro ill look into it. I like all the 2.5l enthusiasts. I can't find any around me. :beer:


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

jettaglx91 said:


> its basically a security measure by Bosch/Seimens and except for the golf R all '10+ cars need to be bench flashed


Benchflashed?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> its basically a security measure by Bosch/Seimens and except for the golf R all '10+ cars need to be bench flashed


you think it will be figured out someday?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Euro~JsTr said:


> Link? And what do you mean by opened? How hard would it be to diy?


can't be diy'd, the chip tuner needs open the ecu and use a special tool/programmer to "unlock" the ecu.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Euro~JsTr said:


> Benchflashed?


means the ecu needs removed from the car and flashed on the workbench, counter, table whatever you wanna call it


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> you think it will be figured out someday?


possibly but most likely not unless someone stumbles onto it by luck. 

If I remember it correctly the me7, me9 etc were like 256bit encryption whereas the 2010+ are 1024bit which i was told is like government level encryption which is virtually unbreakable


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

jettaglx91 said:


> means the ecu needs removed from the car and flashed on the workbench, counter, table whatever you wanna call it


Boo to everything you just told me lol so I have to find someone local to tune my sh*t. I wonder if they'll be doing any tuning at local shows this season.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

here is the DIY for removing the ecu.

it isnt particularly hard

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4017198-DIY-Removing-ECU-(-5.5-08-GTI-GLI-2.0T-FSI-)


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> here is the DIY for removing the ecu.
> 
> it isnt particularly hard
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4017198-DIY-Removing-ECU-(-5.5-08-GTI-GLI-2.0T-FSI-)


yea thats the easy part, less then half the battle


----------



## Matmur (Nov 10, 2013)

How much for Bench Flash?


----------

